
Apple revoked Facebook's enterprise developer certificates - ddebernardy
https://www.recode.net/2019/1/30/18204001/facebook-apple-punishment-internal-apps-not-working
======
ddebernardy
> It also means that other internal Facebook apps aren’t working in iOS,
> including Facebook’s Slack competitor, Workplace.

That nugget is priceless.

